# check out this 1 month GSD puppy



## Qaisar (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello, i received recently a puppy and i was told that he's a GSD and as mentioned he's 5 weeks old now !! 

The puppy has both ears up and his body is bigger comparing to other puppies,i saw the mother but couls t see the father since they use him for security company.

Can anyone gives some comments after watching thenpictures (which am trying to find out how to post then here).

thank you


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would put him back in the litter for another three weeks. 5 weeks is way too young and you got him even earlier? Irresponsible breeder I would say.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

^^^ Yes to what Wolfy Dogs said. ^^^
Puppies learn a lot from their mothers during the first 8 weeks. It is important that the puppies have this time with their mothers to help them develop good manners.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

much too early to remove from dam and littermates.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Something just screams that the op won't be able to place the pup back with the litter.

What else can the op do to give this too young pup a good chance?


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

In some countries/places, it's sadly the norm to get your puppy at four to six weeks. If you want to wait, they are already gone. In Europe in show lines of some breeds to pick your puppy when they are born, first come first serve, and you hope it grows up to be a show dog. I agree with Twyla in that best to try to help with where the OP is now with a five week old puppy. 


I hope you can figure out how to post pictures, Qaisar.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Puppies also need the company of their litter mates at that tender age. They learn social skills from each other as well as from mom.

What kind of "breeder" places a puppy at four weeks?


----------



## Fakhar Uz Zaman Khan (Apr 2, 2017)

Is my puppy pure?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Don 't think so - a little bit of white on the toes is normal for puppies, but that is much too much white up the legs. Can you also post a face shot?


----------



## Fakhar Uz Zaman Khan (Apr 2, 2017)

Sure, heres a picture i took two weeks ago, better lighting


----------



## Fakhar Uz Zaman Khan (Apr 2, 2017)

Here's another one


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ah, so what looks like white fur in the first picture is actually tan. 

He could be pure bred, but hard to tell with little puppies.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

along these lines -- colour and pigment NOT the genetics or heritage 

Vol of Long Worth 
Red Rock's Gino

the "tan" is a buff or chamois colour 

I can grab old German Shepherd Reviews going back to the early 70's and find quite a few examples


----------



## Fakhar Uz Zaman Khan (Apr 2, 2017)

Im sorry, I don't understand what you're implying


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I am saying that these are examples of what that colour of your dog might be like once he sheds out of his puppy coat.

I am saying that the examples I provided are NOT genetically linked to your animal . They are examples only.

do you have a pedigree of your dog or pictures of his sire and dam.

did you see them.

can you provide examples of their colour.


----------



## kriver (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi,
What kind of breeder places a pup at 4 wks = a BAD ONE someone that has No clue as to what they are doing. Question why is your pup tie up? That is a very BAD thing and hurtful for the pup mentally if you do that even 2-3 times. It needs to be supervised when out not tied. Get vet check puppy shots Parvo shot etc. The pup will need lots and lots of socialization but NOT until he has all shots No dog parks until a lot older. He can catch Parvo and other stuff from pee etc. also could have bad experience that will Affect him the rest of his life. 1st phase of personality development 12- 18 wks then again 6-9 months if they have a bad experience in that time they are effected for life. Personality has been formed. It is a major critical time in their life. It is your responsibility to help him develop correctly. It is why socialization is so important to them at that particular time.Later, it won't work you have to do it NOW at the proper time. right now being that he is so young shelter him. don't take him anywhere until he has had all shots and oked by vet. Then take him to Lowes and home depot with treats ask people with kids to give your pup a treat and pet him supervise it make sure the kids are gentle. it is your job to protect him from a bad situation. Time is a critical factor. Get him into a clicker puppy class asap so he gets the socialization that he is lacking now with other pups that play period with them is a very important learning time too. He needs to learn how to interact with other puppies.
Best regards Congrats and best of luck with you new pup 
K River


----------

